# Hand Milker Recommendation?



## Family Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

We just purchased our first milk goat. She's a Saanen FF and has VERY small teets. I prefer milking by hand, but it's really hard for me and nearly impossible for my husband since his hands are larger. I was thinking of investing in a hand milker for now, any suggestions on a brand? The only one I've found so far that I even sorta liked was the Udderly EZ, but I'm worried about it damaging her teets. Any suggestions on a milker or maybe a tecnhique that my help us milk our new doe would be appreciated!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I have used a manual breast pump successfully to milk a pygmy goat. It was easy on her udder and teats and my doe was fairly comfortable with it. There are some drawbacks, though. The udder has to be shaved or clipped and the breast pump is not designed for continuous use so it will not last long.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I made myself a milker similar to a Henry milker last year, and I thought it was great.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I have an Udderly EZ milker..... Bought it when I had mini's I used it & really liked it. If you follow the directions, it works great  Saved my hands until those tiny FF teats lengthened.

I bought mine here:

http://www.avolinofarm.com/

BEST customer service, had my milker in 2 days without an upgrade in shipping & they beat everyone's price, hands down. If you contact them, tell them you were referred by a happy customer & ask if they are running "Kidding Season Specials" as they sometimes do


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The Henry Milker will damage teats more so than an Udderly EZ. I think if I had to back one of them it would be the Udderly EZ. The only reason I say this is because the Udderly EZ milker pulsates like a proper machine milker, the Henry Milker doesnt it just exerts continuous pressure on the teat which cant be good in the long run. 

Having said that, personally I just persevere with hand milking ... the teats will get bigger, FF usually have smaller teats. You can actually grab a handful of udder above the teat while you are milking ... I struggled big time until I found that out


----------



## Family Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I went ahead and order the Udderly Ez from the site you recommended LoneStarChic! You are right, excellent customer service! 

My only complaint with the milker is that it takes forever! I spend around 30 minutes milking one goat (about 15 minutes per side), and I still have to milk the last little bit out by hand. Those of you that have used it, is that normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Family Farm said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I went ahead and order the Udderly Ez from the site you recommended LoneStarChic! You are right, excellent customer service!
> 
> My only complaint with the milker is that it takes forever! I spend around 30 minutes milking one goat (about 15 minutes per side), and I still have to milk the last little bit out by hand. Those of you that have used it, is that normal or am I doing something wrong?


Are you using the quart bottle or the pint? When I had to use it, I prefered the smaller pint bottle. It is a smaller space so takes less time to build up the vacume, much less pumping. I poured from the pint bottle into a 1/2 gallon glass jar with a lid that I kept in my milking caddy. I also dampened the teat a lil after cleaning with a bit of bottled water (just kept a bottle of Dasni in my caddy) & it seemed to work better with the teat slightly damp.

Oh Keren, the Udderly EZ does not pulsate like a regular machine, it builds up a vacume & the milk comes out in one constant stream.

I think the instructions reccomend pumping it to increase suction after milk flow stops, but I just release it (tilt the bottle), then repump. Was more comfortable on the does & when using the smaller bottle, just as easy.

I prefer to hand milk, but this was a life saver with the mini FF's!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh really? I thought someone here once said it did. To be honest i would be a little wary using it in that case


----------

